

Happiness is overrated: It's better to be right - 001sky
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-better-to-be-right-than-happy-20131217,0,5791072.story

======
Morendil
The original paper is clearly a joke, but the LA Times article falls afoul of
Poe's Law - at first glance it looks like the reporter just got trolled,
though if you squint a little bit it could look as if the LA Times is trying
to in turn troll its readership.

~~~
acqq
Honestly, I've read only the article, not the paper, and I could have imagined
that the journalist don't understand it's not scientific making experiment
with only one couple. I also expect a lot of additional "reporting" and
"blogging" that is going to be completely serious.

------
josu
This article should have never made it to the front page.

